# Challenger hops not growing well



## MichaelM (2/11/15)

Has anyone had experience with growing Challenger hops in the Melbourne area. I've had a Cascade and a Challenger rhizome for 2 seasons now growing in full sun 1 1/2metres apart in the same soil. The Cascade plant is growing fantastically well while the Challrnger plant is small with minimal growth. I'm guessing it's either not suited for the climate or had different soil requirements as it never did well even in mid summer.


----------



## mr_wibble (3/11/15)

I've got goldings and hallertau right next to each other in the same soil.

The best Goldings is about 30cm high right now, the worst 12cm.
The best Hallertau is about 5cm, the worst just a green bud on the rhizome.

AFAIK the different varieties grow at different rates. Hallertau for example, are supposedly not vigouous growers at all.


----------



## MichaelM (4/11/15)

Are the goldings of the same stock? I.e. Did you get them from same supplier at the same time? 

Just wondering if there might be some variation based on where they came from. 

Both my cascade and challenger are from same supplier who grows them I his garden,


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/11/15)

I'm in Melbourne. Cascade were my first introduction to growing hops. Got them from Diggers. I assume they were cuttings and they delivered in the first season. I'm only second season now the Cascade is Prime looking. The new acquired rysolmes I buried in the same way kicked off earlier but now they are stunted.

$0.02 just reading and thinking out loud.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/11/15)

Mr Wibble said:


> I've got goldings and hallertau right next to each other in the same soil.
> 
> The best Goldings is about 30cm high right now, the worst 12cm.
> The best Hallertau is about 5cm, the worst just a green bud on the rhizome.
> ...


I uploaded an article on another thread yesterday from BYO about hop growing, something I didn't realise until I read the article is that hops from various locations need a different pH level, this could be the reason why we see so many posts saying one particular hop has taken off the other is lagging.
Though plants can adjust levels of pH themselves it is a very minor adjustment, and I also read a while ago that after the growing season is over on the Kent hop fields they put down a shit load of lime, so it made me wonder then what sort of soil those hops prefer.


----------



## wynnum1 (5/11/15)

How has the weather been in Melbourne hot and cold weather may be causing problems going by whats on internet hop have a big root system and can put a lot of energy in developing roots .Are the hops in raised beds .


----------



## MichaelM (5/11/15)

I had them in the soil last season. The soil is acidic dark clay. I decided to put them in a raised bed and transferred the rhizomes in early spring. Growth behaviour seems to be the same as it was in the soil so far. Cascade is taking off really well.


----------



## wynnum1 (8/11/15)

Trace elements my be worth adding in small amounts with small amounts of fertilizer.


----------



## mr_wibble (14/11/15)

MichaelM said:


> Are the goldings of the same stock? I.e. Did you get them from same supplier at the same time?
> 
> Just wondering if there might be some variation based on where they came from.
> 
> Both my cascade and challenger are from same supplier who grows them I his garden,


Yep, all 6 from the same guy (3 of each).

This is a bit of a late poste. The hallertau are coming along, and the goldings starting to climb... maybe 750mm so far.


----------



## Tex083 (14/11/15)

My challenger is miles behind my cascade I'm in Pascoe Vale and have them in full sun. Maybe it's the hop. I will keep you posted on my progress. My 3 year old cascade is growing great! Never dug them up and they have grown well


----------



## MichaelM (16/11/15)

Tex083. Seems to me your situation is the same as mine. Challenger is growing but no bines yet. Cascade hops is taking off.


----------



## super_simian (16/11/15)

I've noticed my Perle and Tettnang lag ages behind my Chinook, maybe a US/Euro thing?


----------



## Vini2ton (16/11/15)

super_simian said:


> I've noticed my Perle and Tettnang lag ages behind my Chinook, maybe a US/Euro thing?


I think it's true that practically everything the US does seems to be brash and bold compared to old-world nuances. Crass buggers they are eh? Brewing is a great example of this trait.


----------



## MichaelM (25/11/15)

An update; the challenger hop plant is now starting to grow. Definitely not as vigorously as its cascade neighbour which is extending its bines about 20cm a day


----------

